

UI / UX Design Interviews, Matt Carvalho - frankiefreesbie
https://medium.com/ux-design-interviews/matt-carvalho-3e4a2eb2b404

======
frankiefreesbie
Frank : What do you think about Dribbble? Is it a good way to get a job?
What’s the best way to find a job as designer?

Matt : Yeah, dribbble is great! Those guys have done a great job over there
and I am thankful that the design community is able to connect through their
product. I am very thankful for dribbble.

